
New in Chrome 80 - feross
https://developers.google.com/web/updates/2020/02/nic80
======
magicbuzz
I'm very pleased to see optional chaining come with Chrome 80. It's been a
language feature I've been wanting for a while and in combination with the
nullish coalescing operator, setting defaults for undefined becomes a lot more
elegant.

Firefox has the nullish coalescing operator which is great but I'm really
hoping that optional chaining is being given some priority.

